# race results from gregs southside



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

hard bodys 

1st john s 146 
2nd kerry 146
3rd pjil k 144
4th gregs g 142
5th rick s 140
6th brian 136
7th john v 134
8th corky 132
9th bruce 127
10th darrell 118


indys 

1st john s 124 
2nd greg g 120
3rd brian 120
4th phil k 120
5th rick b 118
6th corky 116
7th darrell 110
8th rick s 108
9th john v 107


flexis 


1st john s 129 
2nd rick b 124
3rd john v 124
4th greg g 124
5th darrell 122
6th brian 120
7th kerry 120
8th rick s 116
9th phil k 116
10th corky 112
11th bruce 112


fcr,s 

1st john s 109 
2nd kerry 106
3rd rick b 105
4th corky 104
5th john v 103
6th phil k 103
7th rick s 102
8th bruce 101
9th darrell 94


enjoy :grin2:


----------

